# spiral wrapped guides.....



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

I bought a casting rod w/ spiral wrapped guides for saltwater ..I was curious to know do anybody else fish w/ spiral wrapped guides rods ?


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Ask Shooter. He has one.


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

I like 'em a lot in some applications. They definately make the rod more stable under load, no twisting or rocking motion as you're fighting a large fish.


----------

